# Help with regional Map



## Ryndal (Oct 27, 2009)

My group just finished the fire forest and will soon be heading towards Seaquen. Great job so far by the way.

Several in my group would like a better idea of where they are going geographically - hence my question.

Are there any regional maps of the area other then the ones that came with the Player's Guide?

Many thanks in advance.

Ryndal


----------



## Morrus (Oct 27, 2009)

There's one in _#3: Shelter from the Storm_, which shows their journey through Dassen.


----------



## Ryndal (Oct 27, 2009)

TY for the prompt response -your customer service level is second to none.

I checked my printed version of Shelter - no map.

I then went back and checked both the BW PDF and the color PDF  (unprinted) and scrolled through all of the pages and no map

I must be missing something

Ryndal


----------



## Marius Delphus (Oct 27, 2009)

Do you have the Revision 1 PDF? (If you do, it says so at the foot of the title page.)

I think you can re-download if you don't. It's on page 7.


----------



## Ryndal (Oct 27, 2009)

I have version .5 and I just went and downloaded it once again. I cant seem to find revised version 1 - which is clearly what I need

Ryndal


----------



## Morrus (Oct 27, 2009)

Ryndal said:


> I have version .5 and I just went and downloaded it once again. I cant seem to find revised version 1 - which is clearly what I need
> 
> Ryndal




Where are you downloading from? EN World or RPGNow? It might be that a file somewhere hasn't been replaced, which is easily fixable.


----------



## Ryndal (Oct 27, 2009)

I downloaded from RPG now I think

Tho I may have tried from both sources

Ryndal


----------



## Morrus (Oct 27, 2009)

Ryndal said:


> I downloaded from RPG now I think
> 
> Tho I may have tried from both sources
> 
> Ryndal




Unless you bought it twice (once at each source) you won't have downloaded it from both sources.  Unless you mean the EN World RPGNow Affiliate Store (which, admittedly, does make it look confusing), in which case it's RPGNow.  What's the URL of your download location?  That's solve it nice and quickly!


----------



## Ryndal (Oct 27, 2009)

I downloaded from the RPG PDF link at the top of this page if that helps any

Ryndal


----------



## Morrus (Oct 27, 2009)

Ryndal said:


> I downloaded from the RPG PDF link at the top of this page if that helps any
> 
> Ryndal




The blue one at the far right which says "RPGNow PDF Store"?


----------



## Ryndal (Oct 27, 2009)

Aye


----------



## Morrus (Oct 27, 2009)

OK, I'll make sure the file is replaced there.  I'll post here when it's done (shouldn't take more than 30 mins or so depending on my upload speed) and then you can redownload it.


----------



## Morrus (Oct 27, 2009)

Hmmm.  That's weird.  The file at that location is the correct one and contains the map.  There are no other versions of the file at that location.  I just downloaded it myself and it was correct.

I've re-uploaded it anyway, but the file I'm uploading is exactly the same.


----------



## Ryndal (Oct 28, 2009)

Ok I shall try again

Ryndal


----------



## Ryndal (Oct 28, 2009)

I have downloaded from that link 3X now and always get version .5 - Once I log in using my e-mail address - I simply access My Account and go from there

Its not that important - tho I appreciate the diligence


----------



## SteveC (Oct 28, 2009)

I just went over to RPGNow and downloaded the books, both from the download links and the "products that have been updated since you last downloaded them," and no dice. Still the initial versions. I'm not exactly sure what you can do, but I'd appreciate it if you'd look into it a little more. My players are all about the maps...

Thanks (and thanks for this amazing series too!),

--Steve


----------



## Ryndal (Oct 28, 2009)

I did the same thing Steve did btw. So now I don't feel so stupid

I am sure it will get fixed

Ryndal


----------



## Morrus (Oct 28, 2009)

Yeah, there's definitely something screwy going on there.  I'll have to get them to look into it - I've exhausted all the controls available to me.


----------



## Morrus (Oct 28, 2009)

In the meantime, here is the map in question.


----------



## Ryndal (Oct 28, 2009)

The map is all I needed 

many thanks

Ryndal


----------



## Morrus (Oct 28, 2009)

I just got a reply from RPGNow who say they've fixed the issue and that you should now be able to download the correct file.


----------



## sfedi (Oct 28, 2009)

Is there a place where the differences between both documents are described?


----------



## Morrus (Oct 28, 2009)

sfedi said:


> Is there a place where the differences between both documents are described?




It's just the added map, I believe.


----------



## Marius Delphus (Oct 28, 2009)

Aside from the usual typo corrections and a few minor text edits (none of which are substantive, but all of which hopefully read a touch better), there's a new stat block (Arick, who might engage one of the heroes in a sparring match), the new map, and a new sidebar that explains how to run things if the heroes don't have the MacGuffin from Adventure One.


----------



## Morrus (Oct 28, 2009)

Marius Delphus said:


> Aside from the usual typo corrections and a few minor text edits (none of which are substantive, but all of which hopefully read a touch better), there's a new stat block (Arick, who might engage one of the heroes in a sparring match), the new map, and a new sidebar that explains how to run things if the heroes don't have the MacGuffin from Adventure One.




I stand corrected!


----------



## sfedi (Oct 29, 2009)

Thanks!


----------



## EugeneZ (Oct 29, 2009)

Thanks for fixing the issue. I was really looking forward to a map of the journey and didn't think to ask. Now I have more stuff to add to a revised Fantasy Grounds module... 

Thanks for the summary of the changes, Marius Delphus, and thanks to everyone else as well.


----------



## SteveC (Oct 29, 2009)

Just another "thanks for the help" post. My groups (I'm actually running this for two different gaming groups) both commented on the high quality of the cartography for the game, so another bravo, well done!

--Steve


----------



## Ryndal (Oct 30, 2009)

Having started this thread - I wanted to make 1 last comment

The personal customer service on this issue was second to none. Well done!!

The map is awesome. I can now see exactly how the first 2 skill challeneges and travel scenarios were meant to work. A picture truly is worth a 1000 words.

The campaign is simply awesome and we are having great fun in running it.

Ryndal


----------

